# some riding



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

having fun riding, the last part is the first time i rode the brute force


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!! The guy on the canam @ 3:30 could use some throttle control lessons.. haha..


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, yea he could lol


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

nice video....makes me miss my brute


----------

